# nremt vs fl state paramedic exam



## smalizia (Dec 28, 2015)

What is the difference as far as test questions between the two. any insight will be greatly appreciated


----------



## LocNar (Dec 29, 2015)

Took state test today and passed.  My good friend who went through my medic program with me called the state to ask the same question.  Their response was the questions and information will be almost identical to state testing, however as opposed to a set 150 questions, it will follow NREMT style of grading and asking questions on a curve based on how you do.  Meaning the better you do harder the questions to bring you back down, etc.  Could be less questions, could be more.  Wish you the best of luck.  Had a few friends that failed state test, and due to Florida changing to NREMT they will be taking nationals now.  Should be no sweat I'm sure you'll do fine, and you'll be ahead torwards gaining NREMT-P.


----------



## smalizia (Dec 29, 2015)

LocNar said:


> Took state test today and passed.  My good friend who went through my medic program with me called the state to ask the same question.  Their response was the questions and information will be almost identical to state testing, however as opposed to a set 150 questions, it will follow NREMT style of grading and asking questions on a curve based on how you do.  Meaning the better you do harder the questions to bring you back down, etc.  Could be less questions, could be more.  Wish you the best of luck.  Had a few friends that failed state test, and due to Florida changing to NREMT they will be taking nationals now.  Should be no sweat I'm sure you'll do fine, and you'll be ahead torwards gaining NREMT-P.


Thanks for all your help. Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as your friends did t pass state but when u took my national for emt I did great. But that's a whole different test. Thanks and congrats


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks for the info/ i'm a nys paramedic and have my nremt-p but need to retake the test for florida. they just approved me yesterday, so i guess then the rambling thoughts would be a good study guide then. good luck to all


----------



## LocNar (Jan 2, 2016)

ParamedicGirl221 said:


> thanks for the info/ i'm a nys paramedic and have my nremt-p but need to retake the test for florida. they just approved me yesterday, so i guess then the rambling thoughts would be a good study guide then. good luck to all



The information packet I received stated that for the year of 2016 all that will be required for a Florida license will be the NREMT written.  In 2017 it will change to both the written and psychomotor portion to obtain state licensing.  That's a tricky situation I'm not sure if you'd just have to take your written in order for your NREMT-P to be recognized in Florida along with state licensing.  I would hope they wouldn't make you retake the skills portion.  Sorry you have to take it again.


----------



## LocNar (Jan 2, 2016)

smalizia said:


> Thanks for all your help. Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as your friends did t pass state but when u took my national for emt I did great. But that's a whole different test. Thanks and congrats



Thank you.  I was planning on taking registry anyways at some point as I'm sure with the state switching to national registry it will soon be the required "standard" as opposed to those with just the state license.  Your familiar  with registry style already so just remember..

1) Read the question, don't look at the answers.  

2) Read the question, look at the answers, but don't answer.  

3) Read the question, answer the question.  

4) Read the question, check your answer.  

5) Move on the the next question and :censored: forget about the one you just answered.  

6) Breathe.  You got this.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Jan 4, 2016)

LocNar said:


> The information packet I received stated that for the year of 2016 all that will be required for a Florida license will be the NREMT written.  In 2017 it will change to both the written and psychomotor portion to obtain state licensing.  That's a tricky situation I'm not sure if you'd just have to take your written in order for your NREMT-P to be recognized in Florida along with state licensing.  I would hope they wouldn't make you retake the skills portion.  Sorry you have to take it again.


eh, i just have to redo the written even though I just did in this past July. it is what it is, thank god i don't have to do the psychomotor stuff again or i would cry. i hated those oral scenarios and now they are changing for 2017. that's why i want to try and get this done now


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Jan 6, 2016)

i got my approval letter from florida health yesterday. seems that if you took your paramedic course in florida then you sit for the national registry exam but if you are out of state certified or already national registry it's the florida state assessment that you have to sit for. interesting...time to get my study on then. good luck to all


----------



## LocNar (Jan 7, 2016)

:censored: Florida man.  That is interesting... Wish you the best of luck.  From what I've been told it's considerably easier than NREMT.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanks, i actually didn't think the NREMT was that bad. in NY you have to pass both a BLS and ALS section when you test for Paramedic. it's almost like what the point of NREMT if some states don't accept it and or make you take their own test. i understand where they are coming from but yet kinda silly. Like NY their psychomotor and cognitive test is adapted from the NREMT but yet not a national registry state. frustrating when we put all that time and effort into class to learn and advance and you have to deal with the paperwork bs lol


----------

